# Heartworm, Flea & Tick Medications, & Supplements, etc...



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello Fellow Hav Lovers!

Heartworm and Flea & Tick Medication:
What brand of Heartworm and Flea & Tick medication do you use? Where do you purchase them (Please share website) and do you need a prescription from the vet?

I usually get it at my vet but trying to see if there is a cheaper place to buy them.

Supplements:
What kind of vitamins and / or supplements does your hav take? What are the benefits of them and where do you purchase them?

Thanks!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I use Advantix II for Tyler's flea and tick preventative and Iverhart Max chewables for Heartworm. The heartworm med requires a rx which I get "purchase" from my vet for $6!!! I order both through Drs. Foster and Smith and they are a cheaper alternative than the vet, even with the $6 rx charge, as they don't charge shipping for over a certain amount, $49 I think. The only supplement Tyler gets is Cosequin DS chewables for his joints and it really keeps him limber. Hope this helps.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> I use Advantix II for Tyler's flea and tick preventative and Iverhart Max chewables for Heartworm. The heartworm med requires a rx which I get "purchase" from my vet for $6!!! I order both through Drs. Foster and Smith and they are a cheaper alternative than the vet, even with the $6 rx charge, as they don't charge shipping for over a certain amount, $49 I think. The only supplement Tyler gets is Cosequin DS chewables for his joints and it really keeps him limber. Hope this helps.


Thank you!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ox3pxo said:


> Hello Fellow Hav Lovers!
> 
> Heartworm and Flea & Tick Medication:
> What brand of Heartworm and Flea & Tick medication do you use? Where do you purchase them (Please share website) and do you need a prescription from the vet?
> ...


re'/ supplements. It all depends on what you are feeding . Here's a post by Sabine on supplements. http://betterdogcare.blogspot.ca/ scroll down to find it.


----------

